# Have you felt Gorilla nuts?



## administr8tor (Mar 6, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> I bought a box of these today at the Depot. The red ones are kinda big but they are probably the best wirenut I've ever used. I just requested a sample. We'll see what they send. I want to try the orange ones.
> 
> 
> http://www.gorillanuts.com/
> ...


Yes they feel good:whistling2::laughing::laughing::laughing: :laughing: I'll still take 3m or gb or ideal


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I am stuck on Ideal red wing nuts for speed and a secure connection..


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> I bought a box of these today at the Depot. The red ones are kinda big but they are probably the best wirenut I've ever used. I just requested a sample. We'll see what they send. I want to try the orange ones.


Any time I can get amazing torque with a superior grip out of a nut with a flexible skirt, I'm happy.

I digress. I got a free sample last year sometime from Granite City, but I never used them. I still have them but I do like how they feel. They don't feel like they'd rip your skin off like the Ideal Tan Twisters do.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

my favorite are the ideal tan wirenuts 
http://www.idealindustries.com/products/wire_termination/twist-on/twister.jsp

i just ordered a sample too lets see how they are


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

I miss the old red or yellow Scotchlox wire nuts. 
Not the two color ones the rubber ones.


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

tkb said:


> I miss the old red or yellow Scotchlox wire nuts.
> Not the two color ones the rubber ones.


I still have a mostly whole box of the yellow ones, more compact then the R/Y or T/R ones and fit inside wiremold.


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

Bought a box of the big blue ones and they seem ok.

Normally 3m for me.


----------



## thoenew (Jan 17, 2012)

Sample I got was 2 orange, 2 red/yellow, and 1 blue.

I went to a trade show last year and got a box of 100 of the red ones. I think the are really great but they are a little big and bulky.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

twister pros..


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> I bought a box of these today at the Depot. The red ones are kinda big but they are probably the best wirenut I've ever used. I just requested a sample. We'll see what they send. I want to try the orange ones.
> 
> 
> http://www.gorillanuts.com/
> ...





> The red ones are kinda big


Yes folks Gorilla Nuts are Big in Fact they will make your TOOL Bag look HUGE.

But remember to Twist Your conductors first with your linesman pliers. 

And never twist Your Gorilla Nuts with your linesman pliers. our scientists at Gorilla Nuts have found that to be very painful and can cause Death...:laughing:


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

I miss the porcelain ones...not.:no: 
Like the ideal tan ones too.


----------



## SPINA ELECTRIC (Dec 1, 2009)

3M for me I won't touch no Gorilla Nuts


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I like my wire nuts like I like my pads: with wings.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

3M Performance+ wirenuts.

I can't remember who makes them, but there is a style that's almost like non-reversible connection: Once it's torqued on the spring starts slipping inside the shell and it's literally impossibly to unscrew the damn things.

Those things make me all teary-eyed.

-John


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

Those Scotchlock ones would do that, usually need a pair of pliars to get them off.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Ideal tan twisters for me


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

The old blue scotchlox were nice and slim. Not with the huge wings like the blue wirenuts now.


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

Variety I have,


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I understand folks are set in their ways and like a certain brand or type, but even 3M red/yellows (etc) were new not too long ago. Now they are one of the most popular.

I'd give these Gorilla's a shot. It also depends on where they are made.


----------



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

I still like the blue ideal can twists. 
Never used the tan ones. 

the gorilla ones seemed harder to tighten, and don't come even close to the performance of the blue can twist with a pair of wires and not pre twisting.


----------



## kawimudslinger (Jan 29, 2010)

Jeff000 said:


> I still like the blue ideal can twists.
> Never used the tan ones.
> 
> the gorilla ones seemed harder to tighten, and don't come even close to the performance of the blue can twist with a pair of wires and not pre twisting.


yah the Ideal can twists are all we use here too...by far the best tightening/hold.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

My supplier gave me a box of these. I don't really like them to much. OK for 14 or smaller. I will take a tan any day before these. They are hard to get any decent torque on. 
One of my guys loves the 3M tan/red combo so I get him those but everybody else gets the normal tans.
I am not a pre-twister though. Total waste of time.


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

Jeff000 said:


> I still like the blue ideal can twists.
> Never used the tan ones.
> 
> the gorilla ones seemed harder to tighten, and don't come even close to the performance of the blue can twist with a pair of wires and not pre twisting.


I also like the 3M ones with the flexible skirt for some situations. But day in, day out, the Can-Twist or high temp Can-Twist XTs are what I use for the majority of my work.

FYI the blue are 105C rated and the black are 150C rated.

I'll try out new products from time to time, I remember when the tan wirenuts that pre-date the Can-Twists hit the market and I though they were the greatest thing, and I've seen lots of products that I simply pass over.

If free samples are being handed out, or I hear great things about them from a number of guys I know, I'd probably give them a shot. But I find the name and logo kinda gimmicky and that's enough for me to ignore the product outright because more often than not, gimmicky is just that. But when I think of it, the name itself is a serious strike against it. I see the humor in it and it doesn't offend me in the slightest, but I just don't see myself ever buying a product that could lead to a guy asking for a pair of gorilla nuts while he's working in an occupied space, be it an office or someone's home. In today's PC world, I can very easily see the name or someone talking about them causing someone to take it wrong.


----------



## Shazbo inc. (Jan 11, 2012)

This is bull, i asked a guy about those nuts before and the moderator alDong deleted my posts WTF. By the way i loves me some gorilla NUTS.


----------



## DCooper (Dec 6, 2011)

sbrn33 said:


> My supplier gave me a box of these. I don't really like them to much. OK for 14 or smaller. I will take a tan any day before these. They are hard to get any decent torque on.
> One of my guys loves the 3M tan/red combo so I get him those but everybody else gets the normal tans.
> I am not a pre-twister though. Total waste of time.


Not to start a battle here, but "pre-twisting" is the splice, and the wire nut is a cap for that. The replacement to taping. At least that is how I was taught. I have a feeling if you pre-twist you would care less about the wire nut, and personally I would never rely on a $.20 spring plastic device to ensure a solid connection.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

Let's keep twist vs no twist out of it. It's a subject that's been beaten to death alongside buried PVC boxes, carlon blues and SE cable.


----------



## Dhfisher (May 6, 2011)

Gentlemen, when first starting out in the trade I can remember carrying a solder pot, that you dip the wire in after twisting it together with your line mans,then wrapping a rubber mastic around the wire, finishing up with a wrap of friction tape, scotch locks and their like were the future, we then evolved to a copper collar that had a hole in it the wires went through with a set screw to compress / secure the wire, then followed by a bakalite insulated cap that was threaded to the collar, shortly after this compression collars with insulated caps came on the market. After this scotch locks were approved by UL and marketed now we have assorted mfg's producing like items. My preference is the Ideal wire nuts, easy on easy off. Technology marches on!


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

I just bought a box today. They're pretty good big but comfortable. I'm only 28 and my hands are already starting to hurt from twisting wirenuts


----------



## wellpoison (Aug 31, 2011)

anyone receive their free sample yet??


----------



## DCooper (Dec 6, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I bought 500 of these and I'm going back to twister pro when they're gone. They feel top of the line out of the box, until your hands get a little sweaty. Then they're slick as eel snot.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Those things piss me off. 3M o/b, r/y and b/g is the only answer.


----------

